# Coneccion de taladro electrico



## MEDMERIZE (Oct 20, 2012)

hola buenas tardes ... bueno boy al grano me dieron un taladro electrico para arreglar uno viejito parese ser... marca BOSCH 750w 2300r/min .. tengo una duda al destaparlo me doy con 4 cables que salen del bobinado dos azules largos que iban hacia el iterruptor y dos grises sueltos.. a la hora de coectarlo a la red no funciona le faltara algo en los dos cables grises chicos?? les dejo una imagen espero que puedan ayudarme .. un salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2012)

¿ Una foto de mejor calidad ?

Parece que los grises deberían ir a los carbones.


----------



## MEDMERIZE (Oct 20, 2012)

ah la foto no tengo buena camara  ... emm disculpe mi ignorancia pero que son los carbones?? es la primera vez que abro uno de estos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2012)

El motor debe tener algún parecido con este:











Mira el cable negro que se conecta a la pieza plástica, ese es el "Porta-Carbon", dentro está uno de los 2 carbones.
El otro, idéntico, se encuentra del otro lado y diametralmente opuesto a este.


*Edit:*
En esta foto se ve mejor




Carbón y escobilla es lo mismo


----------



## MEDMERIZE (Oct 20, 2012)

exelente muchas gracias por las fotos  me qedo mas claro... ahora mi pregunta es donde consigo los carbones? en una casa de eectronica me imagino pero se vende por valores?? si fuese asi que valor nesesito para este taladro?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 20, 2012)

Si tienen nombres...pero lleva los gastados y listo...sino lleva el taladro...porque depende del tamaño del hueco y de la dureza que sea necesaria


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 20, 2012)

MEDMERIZE dijo:


> ... ahora mi pregunta es donde consigo los carbones? en una casa de eectronica me imagino pero se vende por valores?? si fuese asi que valor nesesito para este taladro?



En alguna casa que vendan repuestos para electro-domesticos, los carbones se venden por la medida física de los mismo, Espesor, ancho y largo.
Lleva tu motor y te darán un carbón que calce en el porta-escobilla.


SUPER SERVICIOS SALTA-repuestos para electrodomésticos

0387-4315780

CORDOBA 674 - - capital - Salta


----------



## MEDMERIZE (Oct 20, 2012)

muchisimas gracias por sus ayudas voy a comprarlos entonses 
saludos


----------



## arielo (Oct 31, 2012)

hola medmerize antes de poner los carbones agarra una lija fina y lija suavemente las delgas si es que estan negreadas..........saludos


----------



## gaam (Nov 5, 2012)

hola medmerize, segun la foto tuya, los portacarbones van sueltos, ya que cuando lo armes estos se alojan en la carcaza a presion (entran justo, y tiene una sola posicion de encastre), y si los cables grises son para los carbones (uno para cada lado, desfasados a 180) y los cables azules a la alimentacion a traves de un interruptor. Lo puedes probar en el banco de trabajo antes de armar todo. un saludo cordial.


----------

